# Non-Rifled Slug for Deer - Need Help ASAP



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey everyone,

Need your infinite wisdom. My step-brother is going hunting this year and is looking to borrow my slug gun.

I have a Savage 110 Bolt Action Shotgun with rifled barrel.

He's never really shot before, so if there is any type of *LOW RECOIL* deer hunting round that would be great.

Since the barrel is already rifled, I don't need a rifled slug.

*Do you guys have any recommendations for a low recoil, non-rifled slug?*

Thanks in advance.

:sniper:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I guess, I mean, the proper slug to shoot thru a rifled barrel.

Whether it be a rifled slug or not.


----------

